# Why Are a Majority of the Smilies Either Black & White or Blocks?



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

I visit the *XDA Developers Forum* on a semi-regular basis and at the bottom of the pages, it says:

*Crafted by Audentio* (not XenForo).​
When I post there and select Smilies, I see a similar offering of the varieties of different Smilies (i.e. over 100) that I see here, but they are ALL IN COLOR. 

The following is one Black & White and one Box Smilie from each of the groups here on TCF:

😀😃🐼🦘🍎🍐🎱🏓🚒🚐⌨🖥❤🧡🏁🏴

It's been a few weeks since the new software came online. Am I the only one seeing this (and it's due to Window 7 and / or the latest version of Chrome) or it is an ongoing problem (that may eventually be fixed)? 🍿


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Umm...what? 🤷‍♂️ 
Smilies are in color...jump on a modern device.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Mike Lang said:


> Umm...what? 🤷‍♂️
> Smilies are in color...jump on a modern device.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

That's probably due to your choice of a dark theme.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I say again...jump on a modern device...


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Mike Lang said:


> Umm...what? 🤷‍♂️
> Smilies are in color...jump on a modern device.


1st Desktop was a HP Pavilion p6310f from ~2010, Windows 7

2nd Desktop, now on a HP Elite 8300 from ~2015, Windows 7 - same Smilies, B&W and blocks



stevel said:


> That's probably due to your choice of a dark theme.
> 
> View attachment 69747


You might have a point there.(Temporarily switching...)


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

stevel said:


> That's *probably due to your choice of a dark theme*.
> 
> View attachment 69747


No Cigar @stevel 



Mike Lang said:


> I say again...*jump on a modern device*...
> View attachment 69748


How MUCH more modern than a 2015 Business Desktop?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Do you have anything that's not running on a 13 year old OS?


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Mike Lang said:


> Do you have anything that's not running on a 13 year old OS?


Not yet. 

Last year I was running Vista Home 32-bit on a 2009 HP Pavilion until Chrome stopped getting updated.

Windows 10 is on my ToDo List. You think this is due to Windows 7? Why do the Smilies display properly on XDA Developers Forum then?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

ClearToLand said:


> Why do the Smilies display properly on XDA Developers Forum then?


Apples & oranges. We've established it's on your end, now you just need to try other browsers/OS/devices to narrow it down.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Mike Lang said:


> Apples & oranges. We've established it's on your end, now you just need to try other browsers/OS/devices to narrow it down.


OK. Thanks.  🍿


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Try clearing your browser cache as well, see if that makes a difference.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Try clearing your browser cache as well, see if that makes a difference.


@LoadStar ,

I remember a thread of yours from a few months ago:


LoadStar said:


> *I've had some older technology* that was retired from service kicking about under my desk at work, so I finally got around to bringing it home to see if it is worth being used for anything. I thought I'd see if anyone has an opinion.
> 
> The first is a "white box" (de-branded) Dell 1U half-depth server. It has a *Xeon E31220* @ 3.1 GHz, 8 GB (4 x 2 GB) RAM, 2x 1TB Seagate Constellation ES drives conneted to a PERC M200A controller, and a BluRay drive (probably added by someone in-house, planning to do something with this, before giving up). My question with this one: would this be too old and too energy inefficient to be worth putting into some use at home? If not... possibly a Channels DVR server? Something else?
> 
> ...





justen_m said:


> My current *server is a Xeon 5150*. Yeah, that old, but it has an 800 watt power supply and a million drive bays. My *workstation is a 3565, about 10 years old*? Still faster than my *4-yo laptop*.


IIRC (from GOOGLE'ng it at the time), this 'Server' equipment is older than my Business Desktop. Would either of you fine gentlemen be able to see how the TCF Smilies display on YOUR older equipment?

Thanks, in advance, if you can...  👌

P.S. If you do try it, please list the CPU, OS, and browser that you used.


Spoiler



I have a new HP Z230 Workstation w/i5-4590, 32GB RAM, Win 7 Pro (that I'm planning to set up with Proxmox to multi-boot several Windows and Linux OSes) to try next...


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Sorry, none of the equipment I referenced was ever intended for actual production use, and none of it would have been intended for running anything I actually want to connect to the internet at large. My current computer is, well, current - it's running the latest macOS version and the latest version of the web browser(s).

Did you try to clear the browser cache as recommended?


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> ...Did you try to clear the browser cache as recommended?


Not yet - I have 615 Tabs open in the latest version of Chrome (some trick, huh?  ) and I want to close down / save off some of them before I play with the browser cookies for TCF.

I'm going to power up the HP Z230 Workstation and try it now...

The reason that I'm not '_hot to try_' the browser cache idea is because the HP Elite 8300 w/i5-3470 never connected to TCF before so there were no TCF cookies in the cache. The Z230 hasn't connected to TCF either - we'll see in a few minutes what happens... 🍿 

I saw more, but not all, Smilies on my Amazon Fire HD 10 (2017) tablet this morning - several were just 'Question Marks'; no boxes though...


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Clearing your cache is not going to do anything... Windows 7 only supports monochrome emojis. It's a font issue.









How to use emojis on your Windows PC


Emojis aren't just for phones.




www.cnet.com







> *Emojis on Windows 7*
> Windows 7 supports emojis, which means you can see them when you visit websites with emojis (instead of seeing little boxes), but it does not have a touch keyboard that lets you use emojis in your typing. To use emojis on a Windows 7 PC, you'll need to copy and paste them from an emoji database such as Get Emoji. Simply highlight an emoji with your cursor, press *Ctrl + C *and then navigate to the place you want to use the emoji and press *Ctrl + V*.
> 
> Windows 7 only supports black and white emoji.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

ClearToLand said:


> ...
> The Z230 hasn't connected to TCF either - we'll see in few minutes what happens... 🍿


HP Z230 Workstation w/Windows 7 Pro, Chrome 98.xxx...:








No boxes (now blanks) but still lots of Black & Whites.  

Hopefully someone else running Windows 7 on '_slightly old_' hardware will try it and comment.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

laria said:


> Clearing your cache is not going to do anything... *Windows 7 only supports monochrome emojis*. It's a font issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's interesting! Thanks @laria  Why do some of the TCF Smilies display properly though?  Here's a screen print from the referenced emoji site in the article:


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

ClearToLand said:


> That's interesting! Thanks @laria  Why do some of the TCF Smilies display properly though?  Here's a screen print from the referenced emoji site in the article:
> View attachment 69799


My guess is that the boxes are newer ones that you perhaps don't have installed. There was a font update for Segoe UI symbol font at some point... I don't know if updating that might help with the box situation. An update for the Segoe UI symbol font in Windows 7 and in Windows Server 2008 R2 is available

I do browse this forum on occasion on older hardware. I am mainly a Mac user, but keep a Windows machine around for gaming and it's probably 6 or 7 years old. I mainly only play World of Warcraft and it's still fine for that, and I also browse on it while I'm gaming. I don't have any problems with emojis on it, but it's also running Windows 10.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

ClearToLand said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I have a new HP Z230 Workstation w/i5-4590, 32GB RAM, Win 7 Pro (that I'm planning to set up with Proxmox to multi-boot several Windows and Linux OSes) to try next...


My oldest system, a 2.67GHz dual-core Xeon 5150, which was released q206, so ~16 years old, shows full color, modern emojis, but it is running Ubuntu 20.04.4LTS, and Chrome Version 99.0.4844.74 (Official Build) (64-bit). My my other old system, ~10 years old, is running lastest released Win10 and Chrome, and also Ubuntu 20.04.4LTS (dual boot).

I've got old hardware, but no old operating systems or browsers to test. So what I see now, on all my systems, e.g. (a lot more than these, I just capture a couple of screen shots)


----------

